# Green Screen While Streaming on OBS



## JRolenz (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
First time poster but not a first time OBS user.
I am am museum educator who is using Microsoft Teams and Zoom to connect with school groups across the world during the pandemic.

I have been an OBS user for years and got the latest update 26.0.2 (64 Bit). Recently I have had what I am calling the, “Green screen of death,” when I stream to Teams. I will be on and it suddenly swaps over to a green overlay with multiple versions of me on the screen. I have posted a picture so you can see the issue as well as my latest log so you can look there.





Here is what I was running when my latest, “Green screen of death,” happened.

Windows 10
OBS
Voice Meter
Two web browsers
Microsoft Teams
Internet via ethernet cable.

I can say I did have lagging during my most recent call but as it was almost 5 PM I figured it was EVERYONE online at once.

Thanks in advance!
Jenny


			https://obsproject.com/logs/NwnnAt2n3t3xtZt7


----------



## huogas (Oct 29, 2020)

I Jenny.

I had the same "green screen" when using the OBS virtual camera to feed Microsoft Teams. Just by turning off the virtual camera , and on on again, corrects momentarily the situation.

I also noticed that it doesn't happen if I use the web version of Teams.

All that to say that I'm very interested to the solution...

Gaston


----------



## JRolenz (Oct 29, 2020)

huogas said:


> I Jenny.
> 
> I had the same "green screen" when using the OBS virtual camera to feed Microsoft Teams. Just by turning off the virtual camera , and on on again, corrects momentarily the situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I have tried turning the camera on and off and it does fix the issue for a moment. What is hard is googling the issue because everyone tries to tell you how to use green screen in OBS which I am already doing. I hope it is just a bug. 

As a preemptive measure, I have gone back and taken out all unnecessary programs from the background and start up such as Adobe CC Suite. I don't need them to run all the time. It lessened the frequency of the hiccups but did not make it go away.

I wish I could stream via the web but some of the interactivity is lost on my end and runs slower than the version on my desktop.
Jenny


----------



## JRolenz (Nov 3, 2020)

I have not seen any notes anywhere saying your can't bump your thread. If I am in error please let me know but this is becoming a more frequent issue and driving me nuts.


----------



## Tjz (Nov 3, 2020)

I have the "Green screen of death" also ; using Teams. Occurence : alea. No relation with web flow. On Lap Top with NVidia GEForce RTX  2070. 
Switch on/off the camera is without effect.


----------



## JRolenz (Nov 4, 2020)

Could it be a Teams issue? We don't get enough school groups to have us do EVERYTHING via Zoom so I can't say I encountered it there yet. This is puzzling.
I would put OBS on my work machine for comparison but the office keeps it locked down. Grrrrr.


----------



## JRolenz (Nov 4, 2020)

I can give it a try and see what happens. you are right, this may be a team's issue because this started after teams updated. Not that I was really paying attention. I can't remember why I couldn't use streamlabs obs, but I will try it again just to see what I can do.


----------



## JRolenz (Nov 4, 2020)

I am seeing this issue when I search for the same problem in teams. They mention a whole load of hardware things I could try like selecting the option to turn off hardware acceleration in Teams. I am trying that. I am nervous to mess around too much as I don't want to suddenly drop out on a call to schools.

I should also state that I keep this partition as up to date as I can so I can't say that I have issues....


----------



## JRolenz (Nov 6, 2020)

Tjz said:


> I have the "Green screen of death" also ; using Teams. Occurence : alea. No relation with web flow. On Lap Top with NVidia GEForce RTX  2070.
> Switch on/off the camera is without effect.


Hi,
So I have been noodling around the Microsoft pages and I have been seeing that this IS a Microsoft issue. However, they can't seem to provide one solution, the provide MANY. The best advice I found was to make sure your computer is TOTALLY up to date. I spent 6+ hrs downloading a MASSIVE update I thought I had. I could post the pages I got advice from if people thought that would help.


----------



## Sammy51 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have the same problem - but only with a notebook. Not with my pc. The difference (except of the hardware) is that I use the virtual cam plugin on the pc but the native virtual cam with the notebook (there i cant change that or install the additional plugin coz I dont have admin rights).


Yesterday it worked a few hours at the notebook then the screen / virtual cam went green. Switching the camera in teams on and of made it ok for a few seconds .. then green again.
Today it worked well at first .. and again after a couple of video calls it stopped working. The virtual cam within teams went "green with artefacts".
Never had the same problem on the pc where I used at first V25 ... meanwhile 26.0.2 with the "old plugin" for a couple of months so far. Started using the notebook within workday yesterday.

BTW: Windows Update does not work for the notebook dont know if that is a limitation the admins wanted - probaply not even if the machine is not within the companys network right now.

Any ideas / tipps or does my description help anyone to get a new hint?

Best regards
Sammy


----------



## ModernManuh_ (Nov 11, 2020)

I am not an expert user but at this point I'm going to tries... Maybe a different "colorspace" could work? YUV 709 Partial is the best for youtube as far as I know, try that with teams too and tell us if this fixes.

Also, try to disable any kind of hardware accelleration if you didn't yet


----------



## JRolenz (Nov 12, 2020)

ModernManuh_ said:


> I am not an expert user but at this point I'm going to tries... Maybe a different "colorspace" could work? YUV 709 Partial is the best for youtube as far as I know, try that with teams too and tell us if this fixes.
> 
> Also, try to disable any kind of hardware accelleration if you didn't yet


I will give the hardware acceleration bit. Apparently, in the teams chat via Microsoft, people have been saying this is an issue. However, because this is Microsoft, they encourage one thread for one problem so the people who assist you can contact you and then work with you. Others have had the issue, and some suggestions about the graphics card being an issue have been discussed, but Microsoft has wanted a separate thread for each specific issue.

I will keep working as this is still an issue and my graphics card is not over driven.


----------



## ModernManuh_ (Nov 17, 2020)

microsoft be like: "You have to upgrade your software and your hardware, we don't care."
I don't know why they keep doing this with ALL their apps  softwares .-.


----------



## JRolenz (Nov 19, 2020)

Agreed. I turned off the acceleration in Teams and this seems to have solved one issue. :D I hope that solves others. Microsoft does not care about its userbase, unlike OBS which DOES! :D


----------



## Sammy51 (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for that hint. For me unfortunately it did not solve the problem -  to turn of gpu hardware acceleration (within teams). Or what was the idea?

"green screen" with "triple shadows" still there from time to time (even within a meeting if I dont change anythin it may occur 12minutes .. go away for a few minutes and come back again).

Besides - I dont know why but after my last post (a few weeks above) the problem was gone for a few weeks and came back tuesday last week after some windows updates on monday ?!


----------



## ModernManuh_ (Dec 10, 2020)

We all love Micrososft updates.

What are your pc specs?


----------



## Sammy51 (Dec 10, 2020)

Its a Dell Latitude 5400 middle class business notebook (not my own and right now not possible to perform further updates "offsite" (the it guys made that only to work within physical company lan - so far)


----------



## csk (Dec 11, 2020)

Same Issue here (new highend HP Zbook laptop, latest Windows Update, latest OBS version), with Teams and Skype. Works fine with Zoom or GoToMeeting. Same type of problem (works for a couple of seconds, then green with triple shadows, as described by others).
Tried to turn off internal Intel 630 - no success, tried to turn of NVIDIA GPU - no success. Tried using different  webcam - no success. Tried to turn of GPU acceleration in Teams - no success. Tried to contact Microsoft - no success. It drives me bananas... All worked perfectly until last week.


----------



## Mandonnaud (Dec 12, 2020)

Hello

The problem is also present on Zoom. But the "Green screen of death"  is displayed only for the other participants. On my screen the green does not appear.

It happens randomly and goes away in 20 seconds




At the top, zoom in on the sending computer.
At the bottom, zoom in on a guest computer

The problem exists when using the OBS virtual camera or another (like the NDI webcam input plugin)


----------



## Kefalegereta (Dec 16, 2020)

Mandonnaud said:


> Hello
> 
> The problem is also present on Zoom. But the "Green screen of death"  is displayed only for the other participants. On my screen the green does not appear.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Thank you for the information work that I have seen here, today I have a company event and this has begun to happen to me, if it could be solved in some way I would appreciate it.

I have the same problem, I use the ZOOM program and OBS Studio. If I use Zoom it doesn't happen but when I open "Virtual OBS Camera" it turns green.


----------



## Kefalegereta (Dec 17, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> Try to USE NDI plugin and NDI tools virtual media source



It happens too with NDI tools.


----------



## Kefalegereta (Dec 17, 2020)

I have tried uninstalling OBS and installing older versions of OBS but still the same thing happens.

(in my case it happens to me with the ZOOM program)

Versions with which I have tested it.
OBS 26.1 x64
OBS 26.0 x64
OBS 25.0.8 x64 (using obs-virtualcam-2.0.5 plugin)
OBS 24.0.3 x64 (using obs-virtualcam-2.0.5 plugin)

In all the green screen appears.


----------



## JRolenz (Dec 17, 2020)

Kefalegereta said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the information work that I have seen here, today I have a company event and this has begun to happen to me, if it could be solved in some way I would appreciate it.
> 
> I have the same problem, I use the ZOOM program and OBS Studio. If I use Zoom it doesn't happen but when I open "Virtual OBS Camera" it turns green.


This went away for months for me and I had turned off hardware acceleration in Teams. Now it has come back GRRRR.
I thought this was a windows thing. I am not happy again.


----------



## Kefalegereta (Dec 18, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> then its an ZOOM problem many people have this try to downgrade zoom



Thanks for the idea but I do it and do not work either, I downgrade since 04/04/2020 version and not working.


----------



## JRolenz (Dec 22, 2020)

As this happens to me in Teams and Zoom, I am not sure if it is not a windows issue? I am going through my computer this Christmas and trying to strip out what I don't need to run on start up. Maybe that will help me out?


----------



## JRolenz (Dec 22, 2020)

I am trying to install this program too to noodle around with it. I keep trying to dive in the architecture of my OS and I come up with bupkis.


----------



## JRolenz (Dec 22, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> has someone already looked whether the whole thing also happens with xsplit, for example? We are just guzzling around in our sauce the whole time, but apparently it affects a lot of virtual devices


Can I use xplit without an account on youtube, twitch, facebook etc. I am a museum educator who uses teams and zoom instead. However, this may work for me in my personal life..... :D


----------



## PetterSpace (Dec 28, 2020)

The same thing happened to me using OBS, I look good, but the members see me as green and it is quite annoying.

I found this momentary solution. It is tedious because you have to be a host but it works.



urtyp said:


> Hello again, I just wrote to official Zoom support and got (immidiately) following news. (Which I was allowed to share).
> 
> "
> Thanks for contacting Zoom Technical Support!
> ...


----------



## JRolenz (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi PeterSpace,
Thanks for the share. Unfortunately, even changing that setting on Zoom and on Teams didn't do it for me. I hope Zoom is able to talk to Microsoft and sort this thing out because this is becoming more frequent for me.


----------



## mwailes (Feb 4, 2021)

I have had the same issue with Zoom and Teams on two different computers. I have multiple cameras set up on both machines and other power-pulling peripherals plugged in as well and thought that maybe it was caused by a lack of power but after testing that hypothesis, that is not the case. I am also running x-split AND StreamFX.


----------



## dtoux (Feb 4, 2021)

The issue seems gone after upgrading to the latest 26.1.x


----------



## JRolenz (Feb 8, 2021)

dtoux said:


> The issue seems gone after upgrading to the latest 26.1.x


I wish that was the case for me. Typically, I have to wait for everyone to get on the call and then cycle through turning my camera on and then off to make it go away. Even then, it is not a sure thing. It can flip to green whenever it wants. GRRRRR! Oh well, what can you do.


----------



## SebastianMunich (Feb 12, 2021)

Have you tried to disable hardware acceleration in Teams?




Just as a test?


----------



## kerch (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm also experiencing this on Microsoft Teams and haven't found a solution yet. 

Here are some details on my setup:

While streaming, I was also recording my meeting using Teams
GPU Hardware acceleration was disabled in Teams.
OBS 26.1 x64
Laptop: Dell Precision 5530
32 GB Ram 
At the time, OBS was set to use the "*Power Saving*" GPU: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630. I've since changed my settings to the "*High Performance*" GPU: NVIDIA Quadro P1000. I'm pretty new to OBS, but my instincts would tell me that I probably want to use my dedicated GPU for OBS; but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## raotec (Feb 12, 2021)

I have the same problem when connecting the virtual camera of the OBS to the ZOOM .... are there solutions? what can we do?


----------



## FX8350 (Feb 14, 2021)

* Google Translate *
I was having the same “Green screen of death" issue on Discord.
The solution is simple. Run OBS as Admin.
If you have administrator rights, Please try it.


----------



## Yakul1984 (Feb 18, 2021)

Did anybody test the solution posted by FX8350 (run OBS as admin)?


----------



## jorgefchavez (Mar 31, 2021)

I worked for me!!!....thanks FX8350!!!!... Actually, I had issues a few months ago with Excel  too (it kept freezing without crashing with small files with links) and the solution was the same: run as administrator. Hope this helps other people.


----------



## JRolenz (Mar 31, 2021)

I had it set to run as admin for a long time and that didn't work for me. That being said, I just bought a desk unit that has more power than my laptop and I ONLY use it for doing school programs.

New system still has issues but will try the run as admin again as, I AM the admin. :D

Thanks to all for helping out with this.


----------



## jorgefchavez (Apr 6, 2021)

Today I used OBS and Teams and had the green screen of death again!!!! However, I remembered that I was trying to use, not the Virtual Cam that now comes included in OBS's recent updates, but the previous plugin that had to be installed separately along OBS. 

So, this is my updated answer:
- Works with previous plugin (VirtualCam) that had to be installed separately only if you run OBS as Administrator. Worked nicely for me today.
- Does NOT work with current plugin included with OBS most recent version (Virtual Camera), not even if you run it as Administrator.


----------



## JRolenz (Apr 6, 2021)

jorgefchavez said:


> Today I used OBS and Teams and had the green screen of death again!!!! However, I remembered that I was trying to use, not the Virtual Cam that now comes included in OBS's recent updates, but the previous plugin that had to be installed separately along OBS.
> 
> So, this is my updated answer:
> - Works with previous plugin (VirtualCam) that had to be installed separately only if you run OBS as Administrator. Worked nicely for me today.
> - Does NOT work with current plugin included with OBS most recent version (Virtual Camera), not even if you run it as Administrator.


I got it and I am hoping it works. If it does work, can we report this then as a bug to OBS? The reason I figured it was OBS and not the OS or programs is it seemed to happen not matter what anyone did.

Fingers crossed for me!


----------



## JRolenz (Apr 7, 2021)

And I need to figure out how to bypass the internal virtual cam and go with the previous version. XD Any thoughts?


----------



## TK-093 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion to use the older virtualcam plugin instead of the built-in one. It's been only one day of testing but I have not had any green screen of deaths...


----------



## jorgefchavez (Apr 12, 2021)

JRolenz said:


> And I need to figure out how to bypass the internal virtual cam and go with the previous version. XD Any thoughts?




I think you can download it from here: https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam/releases

Please let me know if it works.


----------



## Axios (Apr 15, 2021)

Critical problem for me because many customers prefer TEAMS.  
Solution is to go through the web browser:
Go to TEAMS invite, hover and copy hyperlink for meeting.
Then go to browser, paste link, and go.
Quality is initially compromised, but clears up in about 30 seconds into Teams session.


----------



## JRolenz (May 6, 2021)

jorgefchavez said:


> I think you can download it from here: https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam/releases
> 
> Please let me know if it works.


Didn't work for me. I will try what Axios said with using the web browser. I am not sure. This is getting really old.


----------



## JRolenz (May 20, 2021)

Oddly enough,
I may have solved the issue inadvertently. I went into teams and told it my camera was OBS-Camera, not OBS-Virtual Camera. That seems to have done it for now. Don't get it, but it does.


----------



## Satch (Sep 29, 2022)

If anyone is still having this problem, I fixed it by going to Settings>Advanced>Video Section -- Set "Color Range" to "Limited" instead of "Full". Up to that point, none of the other solutions posted here had worked for me.

I hope this helps!


----------



## miguel4063 (Sep 30, 2022)

Satch said:


> If anyone is still having this problem, I fixed it by going to Settings>Advanced>Video Section -- Set "Color Range" to "Limited" instead of "Full". Up to that point, none of the other solutions posted here had worked for me.
> 
> I hope this helps!


That worked perfectly for me then. Changing this setting probably means that the applications making use of the virtual camera don't support extended colors or the full range of colors for the color space reported to the applications. In my particular case, the color space was Rec. 709 and the color space was "Full". When I changed it to "Limited" it worked on both, Teams and Zoom. Thanks again Satch!


----------



## Satch (Sep 30, 2022)

miguel4063 said:


> That worked perfectly for me then. Changing this setting probably means that the applications making use of the virtual camera don't support extended colors or the full range of colors for the color space reported to the applications. In my particular case, the color space was Rec. 709 and the color space was "Full". When I changed it to "Limited" it worked on both, Teams and Zoom. Thanks again Satch!


No problem, glad it worked!


----------



## ScanxTaz (Oct 14, 2022)

Actually, one of my colleague discovered how to trigger the "green screen of the death", and, surprisingly, the trigger is done via a resizing of the TEAMS screen on ANOTHER PARTICIPANT IN THE CALL.
Meaning, if someone in the call maximize it's TEAMS window, then it triggers, on my laptop, the green screen of the death. I'd really be interested to know what's happening behind this technically ! Curious :)


----------



## jhilly2250 (Nov 9, 2022)

@ScanxTaz tested the same thing and happens to me ONLY in 1:1 meetings where the other person resizes their MS Teams window. I've tried all these things and i wonder if it's to do with the resolution on the other side changing when the screen is maximised. Still looking for a permanent fix.


----------

